# 28x11x14 Executioners



## dantegray (Dec 11, 2011)

Has anyone tried the 750i Brute, 28x11x14 rear and 28x9x14 Executioners? Reviews? Weight vs mudlights? comparison to 27s? Do they measure true? Im debating on 27s or 28s... I have 12 inch rims which will hold the 27s but might get new rims if worth-it for the 28s.

I currently have 28x12x12 rear 28x10x12 front ITP Mudlights and they need to go! Will I see much difference in performance with these wheels? 

Thanks

Dante


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I wasn't aware that they made 28" Executioners.. I had some 27's on my old Kodiak and they worked really well.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

*Are you sure?*

I have never heard or seen 28" executioners.... I have been all over their website, and I own a set of 27"

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------

They are good tires... But I upgraded to 30" SB's


----------



## dantegray (Dec 11, 2011)

Yea, the 28s were released in spring 2012.


----------



## whitesuspect (Aug 5, 2013)

*Holy crap!!! you are correct! I just bought a set of 27" because I couldn't find the 28". Doesn't matter now cause I bought 30"SB *


----------



## dantegray (Dec 11, 2011)

bump...


----------



## Joshshoots01 (Nov 6, 2013)

They are great tires! Do good on trails and hardback and wear like iorn.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I guess some of your original questions were never answered. 

Will they be better than Mud Lights? better in mud, but rougher on the hardpack.

Are they true to size? my 27's seemed to measure a little small.

28" vs 27"? bigger is always better right?? 

Will the Brute handle them? YES, I had 28" silverbacks on mine and just upgraded the clutch springs to compensate.. no issues.. it actually did ok with stock springs, but burned the belt in reverse.

As for the weight, you can look them up just as easy as someone else. But I would assume they probably aren't enough difference to really worry much.. 

And as above, they wear like iron, so the tread will last forever!


----------

